# Finding NAICS codes



## shermancrabb (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

The topic of NAICS codes has been touched on in some other threads. It can be difficult to find your NAICS (industry codes) so I wanted to post this here. They are needed for getting employer id numbers and tax id numbers for reseller’s permits. 

I hope this helps, it comes from the U.S. census website http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/sssd/naics/naicsrch?chart=2007


2007 NAICS Definition

448140 Family Clothing Stores

This industry comprises establishments primarily engaged in retailing a general line of new clothing for men, women, and children, without specializing in sales for an individual gender or age group. These establishments may provide basic alterations, such as hemming, taking in or letting out seams, or lengthening or shortening sleeves.



323113 Commercial Screen Printing

This U.S. industry comprises establishments primarily engaged in screen printing without publishing (except books, grey goods, and manifold business forms). This industry includes establishments engaged in screen printing on purchased stock materials, such as stationery, invitations, labels, and similar items, on a job order basis. Establishments primarily engaged in printing on apparel and textile products, such as T-shirts, caps, jackets, towels, and napkins, are included in this industry.


Best Regards,

Sherman


----------

